# What to fill ditch in with?



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey guys I have a 16' long x 18" deep x 18" wide ditch in my yard that I want to fill in with good soil for growing grass. It was previously occupied by almost exclusively clay soil. Does anyone know what a good mix to fill it with would be? I still have the clay soil in a pile but would prefer to only use a portion in this mixture.

Thanks so very much!


----------

